# Removing sight glass La Pav Pro



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I have la pav pro pre millennium. The sightglass was leaking at the bottom. I ordered some gaskets but can't remove the sight glass. I've undone both nuts top and bottom and also the pressure gauge. The glass tube does not want to slide up. Can't even see what is blocking it. Any help appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

M_H_S said:


> I have la pav pro pre millennium. The sightglass was leaking at the bottom. I ordered some gaskets but can't remove the sight glass. I've undone both nuts top and bottom and also the pressure gauge. The glass tube does not want to slide up. Can't even see what is blocking it. Any help appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


----------

